# Safe To Fish?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw something about possible red tide earlier. Has it made its way here yet and is it currently safe to fish?


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

850lover said:


> I saw something about possible red tide earlier. Has it made its way here yet and is it currently safe to fish?


http://myfwc.com/redtidestatus

Per the FWC, it has not been noticed in the Panhandle. They have been checking for it in the water, but found nothing abnormal.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trust me, you'll know when red tide is present.


----------

